# To those who run a commercial brewery,would you use a microbiology QC



## Roosterboy (20/3/15)

Many members here now own or manage a commercial brewery. Assuming you don't have your own
lab , would you use a service that can give you :yeast viability count; yeast count; contamination count
or specific bacteria count; dissolved Oxygen and/or Carbon dioxide measurement ; or pH. 
I'm researching the need and value of such information to independent craft/micro/nano breweries and 
brew houses/pubs. 
Message me if you prefer.
Thanks
Roosterboy


----------



## mikk (20/3/15)

Given the amount of infected and sub-standard beers that punters seem to have to put up with, I'd like to say that all small breweries should jump at the chance to determine the root causes of their problems and get samples of their product tested for contamination at all stages of production.


----------



## Roosterboy (22/3/15)

Thanks Mikk,
I would think the small players would like to confirm their pitching rate and check the percentage viable or don't they have the 
time and money to worry about these things ??


----------



## Beersuit (22/3/15)

It would be a good thing if a service like that could pay off. You may only get one chance though so make it count.


----------

